# Bill Nye The Science Guy



## Deutschherper (Sep 5, 2007)

I like him.


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

I doubt a bunch of mature adults would care a lot lol


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 5, 2007)

I used to watch him when I was little. He certainly is a funny guy!


----------



## bubforever (Sep 5, 2007)

There was something about his house on tv before. Of course him being the science guy his house is solar powered and very energy saving. His electric meter on the side of his house actually runs backwards!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2007)

Same here Ogigia. I watched him when I was little, but now that I'm a little older I don't find that show fascinating anymore. He's still ok though.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh, if I actually still watch TV, I think I'd watch him.


----------



## Asa (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess they do


----------



## joossa (Sep 7, 2007)

Bill is the best! His videos were very fun to watch in elementary, middle, AND high shcool.

I loved all the short segments:

Did You Know That!?

Consider the Following...

Try It!


----------

